# Knockdown Karate schools



## fighterxaos (Aug 18, 2010)

It's going to be a while before I can actually sign up for a school, but I've always been one to look for info on something before I go do it. 

I'm considering joining a knockdown karate school, like a kyokushin school and I am wondering where the decent ones are in western Massachusetts, or even in Connecticut. 

Of course I've an open mind and if you have a really good school to recommend in the aread that is of another style go ahead.


----------



## David43515 (Aug 18, 2010)

There are off-shhots of Kyokushinkai like Enshin, or Ashihara. You might try a forum called www.kyokushin4life.com. There are lots of friendly members (just like here), and school directories.They helped me find an Ashihara school near my home just last month.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, K4L is the way to go.  I don't post there much but it's a great site.


----------

